# Is Barbecue Art?



## Guest (Apr 1, 2005)

Frustrated Judge to artist who has demanded to know why he did not receive
an award. Your work is good and original, unfortunately your good work is
not original and your original work is not very good.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 2, 2005)

In answer to your topic...YES it is!...not sure about the post! :?


----------



## ROB O (Apr 2, 2005)

Good question.  

But:  If you have to ask it probably doesn't matter.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 2, 2005)

Yeah, I'd say it is. Art is something somebody makes and others enjoy. To me at least.


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 2, 2005)

_Anything_ can be art!


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 2, 2005)

Well, in _your_ case it ain't art there 101!!!!   It's more like kindergarten art with crayons and paste and play doh! Woody


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 2, 2005)

Michelob said:
			
		

> Art is the guy's name who has no arms and legs and just hangs on the wall!!! His brother, Matt, has no arms and legs and he just lays in front of the door! And then there is cousin Russell who with no arms and legs, just lays out in the front yard in a pile of leaves!!
> 
> Sorry! Couldn't resist!  :-D  :-D  :-D
> 
> ...



That was BAD!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 2, 2005)

You forgot Bob, the guy with no arms or legs who hangs around in the pool.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 2, 2005)

That was worse!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

TL: I like the way you think. I think it went over most people's head


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 4, 2005)

So TL, what the hell is your answer to the question?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 4, 2005)

LudiChris said:
			
		

> TL: I like the way you think. I think it went over most people's head



But you calling us dumb didn't!    8)


----------

